# Janacek?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

One of the composers that I find myself listening to frequently is Leos Janacek and was wondering if anyone around here listens to his music as well?


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I have some of his Operas, Jenufa, The Markopolus Affair and The Cunning Little Vixen and I am extremely fond of The Glagolitic Mass.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes, I am just starting to listen to him. (It means I have categorisized some of his works in my database with links to spotify.) But I see that I have not listened to complete works yet. But I will tonight.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I will listen to these works on spotify:

Janácek: Violin Concerto "Pilgrimage of the Soul" JW 9/10
Absolutely wonderful violin! Trolly and a little rough. But very sensitive. The sound is excellent. (I think ... The previous listening had lousy sound, so this seems obviously better to my ears). Very exciting concert! Janacek is really worth exploring.

Janácek: Srting Quartet No 1 JW 7/8
Even better sound! Very good! Everything! The trio (or quartet...I am confused) itself is very imaginative and varied, and the good sound and the excellent performance creates an incredibly nerve!

Janácek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters" JW 7/13
Again, very good sound. And superior performance. This and the previous quartet is full of imagination and playfulness. They must be a pleasure to play for the performers! They really give room for artistic expression.

And I will let you know what I think.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

String Quartets and Glagolithic Mass are brilliant. Piano works are very respectable. Sinfonietta is also a good listen. I have Taras Bulba lying around somewhere but I haven't listened to it yet.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Taurus is one of my favorites by Janacek, so I'd reccomend that along with the glaigothic mass for those wondering what to listen to first.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

The Glagolitic Mass s much enjoyed. I like Sinfonietta. About two years ago I heard one of his quartets called "Intimate Letters" on the radio. It was EXCELLENT. I've wanted to get a recording of it for a while.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Tapkaara said:


> "Intimate Letters" on the radio. It was EXCELLENT.


Yes, it is excellent! I just listened to it.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Tapkaara said:


> About two years ago I heard one of his quartets called "Intimate Letters" on the radio. It was EXCELLENT. I've wanted to get a recording of it for a while.


I'd go with


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

By the way, Tap.. Do you have spotify? I can not reccomend it enough...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I think I have all his operas...Some I enjoy very much...others I find hard or boring...I love his sense of humour (Mr. Broucek trip or the little female fox)...I also love Jenufa and katia Kavanova...The house of the dead less...

Martin


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I might be biased but for the last twenty or so years of his life he hardly - if ever - put a foot wrong. Pure gold, whatever the genre. A pity that he never lived long enough to complete the projects he was working on when he died - a violin concerto and a symphonic work called 'The Danube' plus some piano pieces (excerpts of which were found in his private diary which possibly indicates they may not have been intended for publication). Thank God he survived to finish off the Glagolitic Mass, the Sinfonietta, the 'Intimate Letters' quartet and that 'The House of the Dead' was nigh-on done. An especial favourite of mine is his wind sextet 'Mladi' and another, even though it was inspired by the saddest of circumstances, is his 1904 mini-cantata 'Elegy on the Death of My daughter Olga'. I think the establishment of his own musical personality followed by that glorious late flourish in the 1920s is one of the wonders of 20th century music.


----------

